# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  قصيدة في حروف الجرّ من ( ألفية إبن مالك )

## عادل سعداوي

*حروف الجـرّ
هاك حروف الجرّ وهي من إلى  حتّى خلا حاشا عدا في عن على
مذ منذ ربّ اللاّم كي واو وتـا  والكاف والبا ولعلّ ومتى
بالظّاهر اخصص منذ مذ وحتّى  والكاف والواو وربّ والتّـا
واخصص بمذ ومنذ وقتا وبربّ  منكّرا والتّاء لله ورب
وما رووا من نحو ربّه فتى  نزر كذا كها ونحوه أتى
بـعّض وبيّن وابتدئ في الأمكنه  بمن وقد تأتـي لبدء الأزمنه
وزيد في نفـي وشبهـه فجـر  نكرة كما لباغ من مفـر
للإنتـهـا حتّى ولام وإلـى  ومن وباء يفهمـان بدلا
والـلاّم للملك وشبهه وفي  تعدية أيضا وتعليـل قفـي
وزيد والظرفيـّة استبن بـبا  وفي وقد يبيـّنان السّبـبا 
بالبا استعن وعدّ عوّض ألصق  ومثل مع ومن وعن بـها انطق
على للاستعلا ومعنـى في وعن  بعن تجاوزا عنى من قد فطن
وقد تجي موضع بعد وعلى  كما على موضع عن قد جعلا
شبّه بكاف وبـها التعليل قد  يعنى وزائدا لتوكيد ورد
واستعمل اسما وكذا عن وعلى  من أجل ذا عليهما من دخلا
ومذ ومنذ اسمان حيث رفعا  أو أوليا الفعل كجئت مذ دعا
وإن يجرّا في مضيّ فكمن  هما وفي الحضور معنى في استبن
وبعد من وعن وباء زيد مـا  فلم تعق عن عنل قد علما
وزيد بعد ربّ والكاف فكف  وقد تليهما وجرّ لم يكف
وحذفت ربّ فجرّت بعد بل  والفا وبعد الواو شاع ذا العمل
وقد يجرّ بسوى ربّ لدى  حذف وبعضه يرى مطّـردا  

متن ألفية ابن مالك في النحو والصرف 
*

----------


## عادل سعداوي

أعيد نشرها لكي تعمّ الاستفادة طلاّبنا الجدد.......

----------

